# Kompozer help with images



## YarnGraphics (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, hope someone can help!

After many failed attempts to use Dreamweaver CS3, I tried the free download Kompozer. So far so good! I got a few pages done, but now I have a couple issues.

#1-background image-I tried use an image I created in AI CS3 (just a plain background with swirl pattern) and it seemed to tile itself on the background instead of expanding to fit the whole thing. About 2/3 of the screen was the image, then a thin vertical line, then the image starting to repeat itself on the right. No biggie if this can't be fixed....you can see I am just using a solid color now and that works just fine.

#2--Big issue! Creating the "painted items" page under my gallery and all the pics loaded just fine, no probs. Then started working on the "supplies" page, and a few pics loaded, but now nothing! I am doing the same thing I've done with all the others. and the html code looks to be the same and in order!
Can someone figure this one out for me so I can continue?????? pics are being modified in PS CS3 if that makes any difference.....

www.yarngraphics.com

THANKS!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

YarnGraphics said:


> #1-background image-I tried use an image I created in AI CS3 (just a plain background with swirl pattern) and it seemed to tile itself on the background instead of expanding to fit the whole thing. About 2/3 of the screen was the image, then a thin vertical line, then the image starting to repeat itself on the right. No biggie if this can't be fixed....you can see I am just using a solid color now and that works just fine.


Using the CSS editor in Kompozer, you can position the page background the way you want and control whether it repeats or not. That's not hard to do.



> #2--Big issue! Creating the "painted items" page under my gallery and all the pics loaded just fine, no probs. Then started working on the "supplies" page, and a few pics loaded, but now nothing! I am doing the same thing I've done with all the others. and the html code looks to be the same and in order!
> Can someone figure this one out for me so I can continue?????? pics are being modified in PS CS3 if that makes any difference.....
> 
> www.yarngraphics.com
> ...


On the "supplies" page, it appears the only missing image is the "patterns2" image:

http://www.yarngraphics.com/patterns2.jpg

When you click the link above, you'll get a "404 Not Found" error, which means that image isn't on the server or it's not in the spot on the server where the page is expecting it to be. So, upload the image to the server and to the right location and that image should appear.

Peace...


----------



## YarnGraphics (Jul 8, 2010)

thank you for the advice on #1

as far as #2--I took down all the other pics that didn't load. I just left the one for the example. The image file is in the same place as all the other images. I created just a master "image" folder to put all my website images in. 

""So, upload the image to the server and to the right location and that image should appear.""

So what I am asking is this---if this isn't loading like the other images are, HOW do I get around or through that to get these other images loaded???? I don't know how to do it except the way I did with the others (which obviously is not working)....

Thanks a bunch for the reply!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

YarnGraphics said:


> The image file is in the same place as all the other images. I created just a master "image" folder to put all my website images in.
> 
> ""So, upload the image to the server and to the right location and that image should appear.""
> 
> So what I am asking is this---if this isn't loading like the other images are, HOW do I get around or through that to get these other images loaded???? I don't know how to do it except the way I did with the others (which obviously is not working)....


First, the URL I posted above is from *your HTML page*:


```
<td style="text-align: center;">[b]<img style="width: 256px; height: 200px;" alt="" [color=red]src="patterns2.jpg"[/color]>[/b]<br></td>
```
So, if all of your images are in an "image" folder on your system, you must make sure you're adding the images from the correct place in Kompozer.

If the "supplies" page appears correctly in Kompozer on your local system, that means you have TWO sets of images in your website folder; one set in the "image" sub-folder and one set in the main website folder. You will need to get this resolved FIRST. Make sure you add your images to your page from ONE place to make sure the URLs of those images are correct in the HTML.

So, look to see if there are any images in the main website folder on your system. If there are, MOVE them to the "image" sub-folder OUTSIDE of Kompozer. Once that is done, load the appropriate page in Kompozer and if you see missing images, you'll know you were loading the images from the wrong location. Then, re-add the images to your page from the "image" sub-folder on your system and the URLs in the HTML file should be good. You will also need to make sure the "image" folder gets uploaded to the server or none of the images in that folder on your system will load.

With that being stated, I looked at some of the other images on the "supplies" page:

http://www.yarngraphics.com/heartchipboard2.jpg
http://www.yarngraphics.com/heartchipboard1.jpg

and those images are located in the same place where the missing "patterns2" image was assumed to be located. This tells me, there is a disconnect between where you think the images are loading from and where they are actually loading from.

In the case of the missing "patterns2" image, simply uploading that to the same place where the HTML files are loaded should cause that image to load. That is the "quick and dirty" solution.

What I propose you do is get your website files better organized on your local system and then make sure that same structure gets uploaded to the server. Above, you said you created an "image" folder to hold the website files. Clearly, that folder isn't being used for the images being loaded on the server so you should figure out where you want your website images located FIRST and then you can start updating your pages.

So, I suggest doing this:

Outside of Kompozer, figure out where you want your website images to reside on the site. Do you want the image in the same place as the HTML files or do you want them in a separate "images" folder?
MOVE the images you want on your site into the appropriate folder in your website folder. I say "move" to make sure there is only ONE copy of the image to choose from. You can accomplish this by having backup copies of the website images in a folder OUTSIDE of the website folder structure and copy the images for the website into the folder identified in step #1.
Start Kompozer
Load a page. See which images don't load.
For each image that doesn't load, edit the preferences for each image and make sure it's location points to the designated "images" folder. If it doesn't, use the "Browse" button to choose the image file from the designated "images" folder.
Make sure the "image location is relative" option is checked (which should be done automatically)
Repeat steps #5-6 until all of the images appear as desired
Save the page
Repeat steps #4-#8 for each page of the site
Then, when you upload the changed files, MAKE SURE to upload the designated "images" folder and once the updated HTML files have been uploaded, the site should "just work".

Peace...


----------



## YarnGraphics (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks again for all this info, and sry to be such a pest!

yes, I do see the images on my computer in kompozer, even when i don't see them online. 

I am 99.9% sure I am adding all my images from the same folder. The folder is not in the Kompozer folder. The hierarchy is this: in my main folder, I have 2 folders-(kompozer) and (yarngraphics). in (kompozer) is all the files/whatnot I downloaded to use the program. in (yarngraphics) I have 2 more subfolders -- (pages) where I keep the different pages of my site, and (images) where I store all the pics. 
Is this part OK/correct so far?

So that should be answer to #1? that my images are outside of kompozer folder?
#6-yes, box is always checked.

then when i publish, site subdirectory says "yarngraphics/", and the box is checked "include images..." with the bullet "use same location as page"

on top of that, now when I try to publish, I am getting "530 login authentication failed" YIKES! what did i do now? what next?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

YarnGraphics said:


> I am 99.9% sure I am adding all my images from the same folder. The folder is not in the Kompozer folder. The hierarchy is this: in my main folder, I have 2 folders-(kompozer) and (yarngraphics). in (kompozer) is all the files/whatnot I downloaded to use the program. in (yarngraphics) I have 2 more subfolders -- (pages) where I keep the different pages of my site, and (images) where I store all the pics.
> Is this part OK/correct so far?


Ok, I'm with you. Your structure sounds fine. 



> So that should be answer to #1? that my images are outside of kompozer folder?
> #6-yes, box is always checked.


Yeah, that answers it. The Kompozer folder isn't related to where the website files are stored but it sounds like you have your website files organized ok. 



> then when i publish, site subdirectory says "yarngraphics/", and the box is checked "include images..." with the bullet "use same location as page"


Ok, the "use same location as page" option is what is causing the images to be uploaded to a different location than the images on your computer. That's fine but you'll need to be aware of this. 

This means the "patterns2" image didn't get uploaded, for whatever reason. Kompozer's publish function isn't very good so if possible use a standalone FTP client to upload the files. If you prefer to use Kompozer's publish function, then you might have to finagle it a bit to get it to work properly. 



> on top of that, now when I try to publish, I am getting "530 login authentication failed" YIKES! what did i do now? what next?


That means the FTP login information is incorrect. Either the login id or the password was wrong. So, make sure that info is correct and try connecting again.

Peace...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

As far as I can tell, you have every file (Both .html and .gif) in the same folder.
This will work just fine, but as a site grows it can be difficult to locate the files you need for editing the site.
I always use three folders on a simple site:
The main (/html or similar) folder
/images (for all images)
/css (For css, which you're not currently using)
So, your Etsy graphic, for example is located at; http://www.yarngraphics.com/WOLF125.jpg
If you followed my (Fairly standard) scheme. it would be at:
http://www.yarngraphics.com/images/WOLF125.jpg
In your web site folder, just create an images folder and drag all your images into it.
Add /images to all your path statements.
So, for example, http://www.yarngraphics.com/earrings.jpg
becomes: http://www.yarngraphics.com/images/earrings.jpg
You also have an issue with this line:
file:///C:/Documents and Settings/J...p/Jen/website/YarnGraphics website/index.html


"file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Jennifer%20Greene/Desktop/Jen/website/YarnGraphics%20website/index.html"> This refers to a location ( C: ) on your computer and won't work on the server.

a href="http://www.yarngraphics.com/apollome/yarngraphics/index.html"> The folders /apollome and /yarngraphics don't seem to exist on the server and aren't necessary any way.
When you get this sorted out we can talk about tags and css if you want additional grief.


----------

